# How many miles on your 5.4?



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

Have you had any major issues with your 5.4 and how many miles have you logged?


----------



## F250 Boss v (Feb 1, 2008)

No issues, 16,000 miles!


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

You must be just starting your second tank of gas, right? Good luck with her.


----------



## Sweetpete (Jul 11, 2005)

Just a couple of little things....new ball joints (plowed since day 1, bought it new) had a front diff leak, fixed under warranty, stuff like that.

38900 miles and still going strong.


----------



## F250 Boss v (Feb 1, 2008)

Nope, third tank! Actually bought her with 4,000 on the odometer, a 6 yr., 100,000mi. bumper to bumper extended warranty for $20K, in Aug. '07. Been a good truck so far.


----------



## M&M Services (Jul 10, 2006)

We have a 03 f-150 with 33k on it zero problems, and an 05 f-250 with 37k on it zero problems, and the f-250 has plowed since day one... Both great reliable trucks!


----------



## alexf250 (Dec 30, 2003)

We have a 2001 with 150,000 miles, no real problems


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

2002 51,000 miles had a tranny replaced at 37,000.


----------



## DCSpecial (Nov 16, 2008)

39,000 miles 05 F-150 Super Crew....never been "worked" though.


----------



## JeepCreepn01 (Oct 31, 2005)

have a 04 250 with 112,000 on it, its a company truck no major problems, its like most things you take care of it, like normal maintenance and it will be fine we dont plow with it but we haul alot of weight pretty much daily and pull trailers


----------



## SuperDuty (Jan 25, 2006)

My 99 has 102,000 on it, I bought it with 64k on it and have all the service records. The only issue I have had has been with exhaust manifold bolts and exhaust itself, other than that I love it but am looking at 2005 or newer right now!


----------



## Grass Master (Feb 17, 2008)

Here ya go


----------



## mike d (Nov 15, 2008)

have an 05 f150 with 65,000. no problems and a 99 f250 130,000 no problems and both plow


----------



## JBFab (Nov 13, 2008)

'02 F250SD Crew Cab 5.4 spun a main @ 141,000 - no service record to speak of when I bought it, I guess it's the chance you take buying used. rebuilt motor (got a deal at $1500) normally $3000 for a long block install was $1000. Honestly, I think I would still buy another 5.4 mine is the only one I have heard of major problems with.


----------



## toyman (Dec 4, 2007)

99 F250 has 157K on it and still runs like a top. It does have a slight oil leak on the right side head gasket, but doesn't go througha quart of oil in 4000 miles. Still has original exhaust, trans, transfer case. I have replaced all the components at the front axle.

Toyman


----------



## cjasonbr (Nov 18, 2005)

30k miles.

work done:

-starter
-ps manifold
-brakes
-dipstick tube
-4x4 vacuum leak so 4x4 didn't work

and i;m looking forward to the ds manifold needing replacing!!!!

Ford tough!!!


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

My buddy has an 00' with 230,000mi


----------



## OhioPlower (Jan 13, 2004)

thats alot of $ in gas


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

145k on mine. I had to do the head gaskets at aorund 130-135k. the front hubs and actuator for 4/wd had to be replaced. and the acuator needs to be changed again 1 1/2 years later. o ya and ya cant forget the exhaust manifold. that is a pain in a half if you can pay someone to do it. unless you like your knuckles bleeding


----------



## suzuki0702 (Apr 6, 2008)

62000 on mine. hasnt had anything fixed under warranty except the stabilizer links. bought it with 18000 on it and worked it since day one. plowing with my plow, 14' box at 3k empty,10' leaf trailer, and a 16' tandem packed with landscape equipment. pulled a bobcat 334 for a week at 12k lbs, a case skidsteer with no trailer brakes. its been worked


----------



## BM'S PLOWING (May 11, 2008)

I have a 05 with 53000 miles and I also have a 2 yard sander in the back. Not one problem yet. I also use it to two a skid steer, and travel trailer. 

BM'S PLOWING
2005 F-250 W/ 8 1/2 FISHER HD
MODIFIED REAR SUSPENSION
2 YARD HENDERSON SANDER
HONDA HS-80 TRACK SNOWBLOWERS
TORO SINGLE STAGE BLOWERS


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

http://www.millionmilevan.com/


----------



## Bernie Lomax (Mar 15, 2007)

Never with the engine, but trans and 4x4 stuff. 

My 04 was a turd. Traded it with 54K miles on it. Replaced the xfer case at about 35k miles, heater motor went about 25k miles, and then once the warranty ran out (of course) the entire ESOF system crapped out. Replaced all the relays, shift motor, and computer piece. 

08 has 9k miles and only problem has been a sticking passenger side seat belt retractor.


----------



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

I have a 99 250 with 175,000 ish. Only real problem I have is with the exhaust manifold gaskets, and the intake gasket.

Other than that just normal wear and tear.

Bossman


----------



## bluxprs (Dec 4, 2006)

260000 and running strong,1999


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

I have 42 on my 04 but i am sure the truck has like a ton of hrs plowing dosent rack up the miles but it racks up the hours


----------



## shovelracer (Sep 3, 2004)

2004 with 50K. Exhaust manifold bolts passenger side need fixing (3 broke). on its 4th set of front brakes and 3rd set of rears. Ball joints and tie rods at 30K. Battery at 46 months. 

Otherwise it is OK, but isnt a power house like the later models.


----------



## Sweetpete (Jul 11, 2005)

I love threads like this. It makes me appreciate my 5.4, what a great motor. I hope it lasts like your guys.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

shovelracer;676633 said:


> 2004 with 50K. Exhaust manifold bolts passenger side need fixing (3 broke). on its 4th set of front brakes and 3rd set of rears. Ball joints and tie rods at 30K. Battery at 46 months.
> 
> Otherwise it is OK, but isnt a power house like the later models.


ya my dads 07 is a race car compared to mine. I have been threw some brakes but i have also been threw 3 sets of tires


----------



## shovelracer (Sep 3, 2004)

Almost forgot the tires. 3rd set. I dont know what they did to the motor but mine was like 260 HP not that you will ever rev up to 4500rpm and the new 5.4s are like 40 more HP. My 6.0L chevy outpowers it every time. Biggest problem is the 3.73 gearing. That motor with the 4r100 trans should have only come in 4.10 gears period.


----------



## Evan528 (Jan 12, 2000)

Any idea how I could tell what gears I have on the 01 I just purchased?


----------



## Enzo (Feb 27, 2008)

my 02 f250 is doin good, i got 63,000 on it and just replaced the tires on it, pretty soon the u joints will be changed


----------



## Load-4 (Oct 5, 2006)

30000. Brakes aren't the best feature, but it plows like a MF!


----------



## Turbodiesel (Aug 5, 2008)

FordFisherman;671977 said:


> Have you had any major issues with your 5.4 and how many miles have you logged?


I have a '99 250 I keep as a spare , it has 145,700 and has not missed a beat except the occassional sensor or vacuum hose . 
I changed the oil faithfully at 3000 . I now use it for spreading , plowing and demo work.
It still grabs 11 m.p.g. . Very strong work truck.


----------



## Turkey (Feb 11, 2005)

160,000 on mine, runs great. Only replaced the head gaskets and the idle air control on the intake.


----------



## JBFab (Nov 13, 2008)

shovelracer;676633 said:


> 2004 with 50K. Exhaust manifold bolts passenger side need fixing (3 broke).
> ...


Yea, the rebuilt motors come with a new type of manifold stud. It is copper, or at least copper plated, there was one broken one on my engine that was swapped.


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

Evan528;677754 said:


> Any idea how I could tell what gears I have on the 01 I just purchased?


Not positive but it should be on the door jamb. Honestly, I never looked. I'm gonna do that right now. BTW, my 5.4 just turned 84000, usual ball joints,2 sets of brakes, got 65K out of the original BFG's, Mobil1 since new and Fluid Film front to back. Knock wood- no problems.


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

Yup, its on the doorjamb- D2 is the code for 4:10's. Anybody got the code for 3:73's?


----------



## Can-Boy (Dec 4, 2008)

My 01 F250 has 246000 kilometers on it.Motor has been great other than manifold studs.But blew reverse gear in transmission just 2 days ago!


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

13,000miles of being over loaded and off road use in dirt roads.


----------



## nocigarette (Dec 25, 2008)

*5.4 2001 trans cost*

Hope everyone had a good holiday.....Mine sucked , trans let loose about 40 miles from my mothers with the wife and kid with me.......What due i expect to pay....thanks


----------



## frozenokiewi (Dec 26, 2008)

*Eeeeek! 5.4 heads!*

Hey Toyman...1997 Expedition...thought it was a little oil leak but the head gasket was going. Spoke with lots of mechanics and nobody wanted to touch it. I guess the earlier 5.4 engine had head issues especially in the SUV. Get it fixed as soon as you can, I was told so many stories some from the Ford dealer and some from mechanics...they ranged from fix it now before it starts leaking coolant into the cylinders and then the guys who said keep her full of oil and drive it. Well fall of 2006 I went to start it and nothing it was locked solid, the head gasket had in fact started leaking coolant into the cylinder after I shut the truck off. I managed to get it started but it missed and huffed a ton of antifreeze out the tailpipe. This was out of nowhere, no warning no idea this was going to happen. It burned off the coolant in the cylinder and it ran fine and it only did this a few times when it was below freezing. I priced the repair at many garages, Ford told me 2500.00 many mechanics told me "no we won't touch it". I guess its your call to fix it or not but brace yourself for the impending failure. I loved the truck, it would turn on a dime and crawl through anything but I went back to my Chevrolets after that truck. I sold it to a guy who was willing to put the time and money in it. Good luck and keep a VERY close eye on your coolant level since she sips it when you are not looking. 



toyman;673456 said:


> 99 F250 has 157K on it and still runs like a top. It does have a slight oil leak on the right side head gasket, but doesn't go througha quart of oil in 4000 miles. Still has original exhaust, trans, transfer case. I have replaced all the components at the front axle.
> 
> Toyman


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

My 06 has been a work truck from day 1 with a whoppin 3.2 miles on it. I now have 21,212 and so far so good. The only thing I have done to it was a K&N air induction kit, and filter, 4 new tires this winter, saving the originals for summer (they still have 9-10/32's on them).


----------



## TurfKing360 (Aug 11, 2008)

My personal company truck is a 99 F250 SD has 160k on her now my business partners company truck had 315k on her last week when we traded it for a new F350 SD no major problems just standard maint and service


----------



## Sweetpete (Jul 11, 2005)

Turfking: Did you she go with another 5.4?? Just curious.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

my friend
2001 F250 XLT 4wd with 4.10 5.4L have 99,500 miles.


Keep mind it never maintain right. overdue on 25,000 miles on dino oil can't believe it still run.

It keep have water on oil cap everyday. But It still run fine. I know head gasket are ready go bad but don't want do that until it start have trouble.

But one thing it can go 40 mph in reverse 

He have 2001 E250 commercial van 5.4L miles is 70,300 miles

Never maintain it overdue 15,000 miles on dino oil. Lucky it didn't threw rod since it still look brand new. 


To me 5.4L are tough engine since he never maintain because he didn't know it time to change oil or things.


----------



## TurfKing360 (Aug 11, 2008)

we planned on it but they had what we wanted on the lot with a diesel and gave a hell of a deal on it. Practically gave it to us. We have had for two weeks now and have about 3k on it and love it. The 5.4 is basically bullit proof I plan on running mine over 300k before replacing the truck and have a buddy in texas that got over 500k on his before he replaced it.


----------



## 7thInfantryDiv. (Nov 2, 2008)

2003 F250 SD Supercab XL 8' bed, 5.4l V8 , 105,217 mi. when I bought it, company owned well maintained, minor repairs/replacements. I have put a few hundred miles on it myself now and a new SnowDogg system on it. May need to put dual batteries in it tho. ussmileyflag


----------



## Sweetpete (Jul 11, 2005)

TurfKing360;691242 said:


> The 5.4 is basically bullit proof I plan on running mine over 300k before replacing the truck and have a buddy in texas that got over 500k on his before he replaced it.


Wow!!! I love it. There's something about Texas and high mileage trucks. It's like they go hand in hand. Anyways, let us know how you compare the diesel and the 5.4 as regards maintenance and durability.

Take care. Great posts.


----------



## Thorn Hill Plow (Jan 6, 2009)

Mine is a 98 with 167,000. I had to put new exhaust manifolds on only because the old bolts rotted away. Besides that, it's been a good truck.


----------



## R&R Yard Design (Dec 6, 2004)

I hit 220,000 on my f250 this morning


----------



## abagoz (Jan 6, 2009)

*5.4l*

Exhaust manifold studs, Passanger side, and 2 coils 84K.. F250 SD just did ball joints and U Joints (U joints just because)


----------



## KubotaJr (Dec 8, 2005)

103,000, trannys being replaced next week.


----------



## PoolDude (Nov 17, 2005)

86,000, on an '05 250 Crew. NO repairs. MPG sucks royally, but a great truck & motor otherwise. '05 and newer torq-shift trannies are the same as in the diesels, which I guess means they're more than up to the job. Plowing is especially tough on transmissions. (Just ask any Dodge owner).


----------



## sledneck24x (Feb 25, 2009)

My buddys got a 2000 F150 with 198,000 5.4L needs rear shocks but engine no problems


----------



## ColumbiaLand (Sep 1, 2008)

Our 2004 Ford F250 XL Has 109000 On Her Still Looks And Runs Fine Other Than The Ball Joints!!


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

2002 F-350 with 125,xxx. Bought it with 118,xxx. Had to put ball joints and some other normal "Ford" stuff into it, but nothing bad. The truck has been pretty much babied it's whole life. So far I really like it for a plow truck


----------



## jmurphy (Nov 30, 2005)

105,000 on my '98 F250LD....No major issues other than the manifold crack


----------



## 2tonsoffordfun (Nov 15, 2008)

Bought my 99 last year with 115k, Its at 123,500 give or take right now and it is runner up for most reliable truck i've ever owned 2nd only to my 92 f-150 4.9L.

Its got holes in the bed where there were 5th wheel bars, but no problems with the motor or trans besides the typical 5.4L cold knock.

Manifolds leak very very slightly and my plan is to replace them with tubular headers to compliment my flowmaster super 44 & K&N FIPK.

I average about 16 MPG but i've seen as much as 21MPG....even on 285/75/16 tires

I just bought a Fisher MM2 setup for it, despitethe naysayers.


----------



## chs1993 (Nov 12, 2006)

980000 miles and now im starting have issues starting, from 4 wheel drive, hoses, starter went out, alternator went out, exhaust needed to be replaced, manifold bolts broke off


----------



## snowplowpro (Feb 7, 2006)

80,000 miles on it plow with it and tow with it no problems only ball joints but keep your 4wd hubs lube mine get stuck once in awhile


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

PoolDude;709149 said:


> 86,000, on an '05 250 Crew. NO repairs. MPG sucks royally, but a great truck & motor otherwise. '05 and newer torq-shift trannies are the same as in the diesels, which I guess means they're more than up to the job. Plowing is especially tough on transmissions. (Just ask any Dodge owner).


I got 3 Dodges...all over 100k never touched a tranny plowed with my 01 since new 125 k now!


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

I noticed someone said that their 5.4 started like it was low on oil. My 99 starts like my foot is on the gas pedal. It has a sound like it's low on power steering fluid and has lifter noise like it's low on oil. I cringe every time I start it on a cold morning. To me this just does not sound normal for a modern engine to start like this! I have even considered changing out the throttle position sensor and see if this helps it to start like a normal engine. I just bought it last Oct so I don't have much experience with the engine. My 5.8 never acted like this. It starts and has oil pressure right away and no steering pump noise.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

I hate to ask what brand oil filter is on that? Don't start argue.

That is biggest issue with Ford engine.



I notice it low on oil if I push gas pedal full so keep refill with motorcraft 5w20. But they do burn oil fast at 3,000 or over rpm but keep under 2,000 rpm it don't burn oil fast.


----------



## mvhauler (Jan 26, 2009)

Got mine in November,83K, starts/runs good. Also have that power steering noise. Seems to get less noticible after warm up.


----------



## 2tonsoffordfun (Nov 15, 2008)

MickiRig1;766370 said:


> I noticed someone said that their 5.4 started like it was low on oil. My 99 starts like my foot is on the gas pedal. It has a sound like it's low on power steering fluid and has lifter noise like it's low on oil. I cringe every time I start it on a cold morning. To me this just does not sound normal for a modern engine to start like this! I have even considered changing out the throttle position sensor and see if this helps it to start like a normal engine. I just bought it last Oct so I don't have much experience with the engine. My 5.8 never acted like this. It starts and has oil pressure right away and no steering pump noise.


The noise you are hearing in the motor is most likely piston slap. It cant possibly be noisy lifters in a 5.4 because the 5.4 is a modular overhead cam motor....thus no lifters.

Ford 4.6s and 5.4s share the same bore, yet the 5.4 has a longer stroke. The 5.4 uses short skirt pistons (they would hit the rod if any longer) the metal needs time to expand, thats why the noise for the first few minutes on a cold day.

Mine has done it since the day i bought it as well. Every 5.4 i've ever had the oppurtunity to start cold makes the same noise, if not worse.

I am a member of fordtrucks.com and post often on their mesage boards. This topic comes up all the time. The rule of thumb is- if it stops making the noise....then its time to be worried.

May i ask what type and weight oil you're using....and what oil filter? Alot of guys on fordtrucks.com have done some experimenting wth filters, and one seems to work wonders on lessening the noise somehow, im trying to dig up a part number now, as i want to use one my next oil change.


----------



## F250 Boss v (Feb 1, 2008)

Bought an '06 F250 FX4 5.4, extended cab in '07 with 2,000mi. on her. I put a Boss V poly 8'2" on her. Plowed two seasons now, -non-commercial. I just broke 22,000mi. ZERO problems. I do keep the oil changed and, tires rotated, etc. So far I really like this truck, it carries the plow like it's not even there!


----------



## Ozone (Dec 5, 2003)

2001 F-250 5.4 with 56,000 miles on the clock.

Only had one issue, had to replace the transmission @ 30,000 miles. Had metal shavings in the transmission oil, and Ford took care of it. Might be replacing the ball joints, and shocks this spring.

I'm extremely happy with this truck.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

Just had to replace 2 coils on my buddys 00' at 236,xxx. He's one of those guys that does 0 maintenance and his stuff never breaks. If something does go south it gets some duct tape as a "temporary fix" example the exhaust leak I fixed for him in the middle of a snow storm in December with a piece of tin and two hose clamps still workin


----------

